# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  Day trip to Martha Brae, Scotchies Too, etc. Wish to share?

## kaddle

We will be at Sandals Grande Ocho Rios Resort May 17-May 24. We have a Martha Brae Day trip with a driver arranged but we are looking for anyone who may wish to share trip to Martha Brae with lunch stop at Scotchies,Too, and some other planned tourist stops.  Trip is much less expensive than bus tours leaving from Resort, and even less, if we share costs. Day trip will be either May 20th or 21st.  Thank you.

----------

